# What store has a good selection of lights?



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm looking for something small, 12 inches give or take for a planted low tech tank. I haven't bought a light in a few years, it seems the selection is still pretty poor in Canada. Anyone know a store in the GTA that has good selection for lights?


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Not too sure about an actual store, perhaps Magical Aquarium club. I've got some lights from Amazon which worked out for me


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/aqua-one-led-clamp-lights.html?sku=4495

I have this light on a standard 10 gallon. Am able to grow low to medium light demand plants just perfectly and have no algae issues (low stock, weekly water change and heavy plant load)

Price is great. It does cast a red rather than blue but if you don't care about that then...

HTH

Jackie


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have this light on my fluval spec V which is about 10.5 tall, My substrate is about 2" and I have the light sitting 10" from the substrate and my HC Cuba grows uncontrollably I use ADA Soil, pressurized co2 and daily fertz dosing. the ball park par level is about 35.

nicrew lights

I also have the 12" version on a 12"x12"x12" starphire cube that is low tech, it only gets fertz and liquid co2 once a week. There is only giant baby tears, hornwort, java moss, and subwassertang in there and everything grows quickly except for the mosses.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

coldmantis said:


> I have this light on my fluval spec V which is about 10.5 tall, My substrate is about 2" and I have the light sitting 10" from the substrate and my HC Cuba grows uncontrollably I use ADA Soil, pressurized co2 and daily fertz dosing. the ball park par level is about 35.
> 
> nicrew lights
> 
> I also have the 12" version on a 12"x12"x12" starphire cube that is low tech, it only gets fertz and liquid co2 once a week. There is only giant baby tears, hornwort, java moss, and subwassertang in there and everything grows quickly except for the mosses.


Thanks, I might pick that up. I was worried about the nicrew ones because it doesn't have any information on if it has any red part of the spectrum. Were you able to find any info on that? How is the build quality?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Pocky said:


> Thanks, I might pick that up. I was worried about the nicrew ones because it doesn't have any information on if it has any red part of the spectrum. Were you able to find any info on that? How is the build quality?


Why the emphasis on reds? red leds don't make your plants grow redder or faster it just makes them "pop" more if you were to block out the red leds your "red" plants will probably start looking pale red to green. To make your red plants turn more red is to limit the amount of nitrate in your tank keeping it low usually turns red plants blood red. There is no red leds on this fixture the amazon link has tons of info and clearly reflects that.

"Daylight LED(*30 white LED + 6LED blue* light mode) provide brighter output than typical single fluorescent bulb."

I have 4 of these leds but only one that is a planted tank the rest of the tanks I use it on are just shrimp breeding tanks or plant holding tanks.

Here is my planted bloody mary shrimp tank, the HC cuba was planted around early October.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh I had read red spectrum was needed or something. I think I'll give these lights a shot, Only $30 for the short version


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I have both Nicrew and JCAQUA leds and they appear to be made by the same manufacturer. Really impressive lights for the price, tons of growth and nice deep red plants.

Search for user JCAQUA on this forum, they were selling these lights for a bit cheaper than the Nicrews off Amazon.


----------

